# Recommendations on books



## Troodles (Jun 7, 2009)

Hey All

I'm sure this has been asked a hundred times already but can any of you recommend good children's books about being adopted that we can read to our LOs?

Thanks in advance. 
T xxx


----------



## rsm (Aug 20, 2009)

Hi Troodles,

There is a set on the BAAF website that starts with Nutmeg Gets Adopted. The FC of our LO has been given that book to read to him to prepare him and we have also bought it and the other one called Nutmeg Gets a Little Help - our Social Worker recommended them.

You can also get them on Amazon


----------



## Troodles (Jun 7, 2009)

That's fab. Thanks hun. Have seen that one on Amazon so will deffo get them. 

When do you get your LO? X


----------



## rsm (Aug 20, 2009)

We have matching panel in a couple of weeks and intros at end of March.


----------



## Troodles (Jun 7, 2009)

Oh similar to us. We have matching panel
Next week and intros mid March.

Still hasn't sunk in....!!!

Hope all goes well xx


----------



## rsm (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh that's fab we can be intro buddies. It's very strange one minute we are so excited and the next filled with sheer terror. This whole process has been such a roller coaster of emotions. 

How long are your intros for. Ours are over 9 days - some with FC and then the last few where we live

Keep me posted 😄


----------



## Troodles (Jun 7, 2009)

Yay intro buddies. Love that!!!

We haven't got much info yet. All
SW said is we'll meet them on 6 March and get our intros timetable then. All being well they said 10 days and they'll come home 16 March. Day after Mother's Day!!

Where are you?

Will deffo keep in touch. Finished one room yesterday and can't stop looking at it. Why is there a cot in my house?!?!? Lol

Excited, terrified, can't believe it'll happen. Numb, can't sleep, in denial....!!!!!

Xxx


----------



## weemoofrazz (Sep 6, 2013)

There's also a book called Rosie's family -An adoption story and on a more general note that includes adoption there's Todd Parr's book called The Family Book.


----------



## mummy2blossom (Feb 21, 2013)

The Teazles is a nice one I like to read to blossom occasionally as it leads into discussions about her own adoption (she is only 15 months so the discussion is mainly one sided but I like to practise for when she's older!)

We also have The red thread which is more like a fairytale for older children

Good luck to you all for your exciting times ahead!


----------



## mummy2blossom (Feb 21, 2013)

Oh and we have A mother for Chooco (may have spelt it wrong and can't check on the book as its in blossoms room & she's soundo!)

It's about a bird/chicken who wants a mum and a bear takes him in


----------



## Troodles (Jun 7, 2009)

Awww thanks ladies. Will get on Amazon. 

Love your little chats M2b. Think I'll have to have a few of those before they can start asking stuff lol

Xxx


----------



## ultrafirebug (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi,

I'm looking for recommendations for fostering and adoption books for our 8 year old birth son.

Does anyone have any?

Thanks x


----------



## Laws1612 (Dec 12, 2011)

hi ultrafirebug

I hope this helps....xxx


----------

